# شرح جزء من لهجة عربية فقط بناء على معرفة لهجة أخرى



## Silky_Sword

لاحظت مؤخراً كيف أن أجزاء صغيرة في بعض اللهجات العربية المشرقية يصعب شرح معناها لبعض العرب أو حتى لمتعلمي العربية (الفصحى والعامية من غير العرب) دون الإلمام المسبق بلهجة عربية أخرى قريبة منها جغرافياً. على سبيل المثال:


(1) في اللهجة العراقية، يقولون "دا اقللك"، فما معنى ’دا‘ هذه؟
لا أجد تفسيراً لها إلا في اللهجة الشامية الجنوبية (الأردنية-الفلسطينية)، حيث نقول: "قاعد بقوللك"
فـ... "دا‘" تلك في العراقية هي ما بقي من كلمة "قاعد" بالشامية الجنوبية


(2) في اللهجة الشامية الشمالية، يقولون "عم قلك"، فما معنى ’عم‘ هذه؟
في الشامية الجنوبية (المذكورة أعلاه)، نقول: "عمّال -أو عمّالي- بقوللك"
فإذن "عم" الشامية الشمالية هي ما بقي من ’عمالـ/ـي‘،

(3) في المصرية يقولون: "هاقطعك" بمعنى ’سأقطعك‘، فما هي ’الهاء‘ تلك؟
في الشامية الجنوبية (لهجتي) نقول: "راح أقطعك" أو "حاقطعك"، 
لكن المصريين خففوا الحاء إلى هاء لتسهيل النطق!

العجيب في الأمر أني صرت ملماً بالعربية المالطية -لتعرفي على أحدهم عبر الانترنت- وهم يقولون -كما في الفصحى: "سأقطعك"!! ههه

وأعتقد بأن الأمثلة في الأعلى تعني أن تفسير ما قد يشكل على أهل أحد اللهجات ويصعب شرحه.. موجود في لهجات مجاورة

بانتظار رأيكم
والسلام عليكم
​


----------



## Arabic Guru

Silky_Sword said:


> (3) في المصرية يقولون: "هاقطعك" بمعنى ’سأقطعك‘، فما هي ’الهاء‘ تلك؟
> في الشامية الجنوبية (لهجتي) نقول: "راح أقطعك" أو "حاقطعك"،
> لكن المصريين خففوا الحاء إلى هاء لتسهيل النطق!



وعليكم السلام

لا نقول في لهجتنا "حاقطعك" بل "بقطعك" للمستقبل

في االلهجة الخليجية يقولون" شتبي" كتابة" ايش تبي" ونحن نقول" شو بدك 
أو ايش بدك

هل هذا ما تقصده؟


----------



## Silky_Sword

Arabic Guru said:


> وعليكم السلام
> 
> لا نقول في لهجتنا "حاقطعك" بل "بقطعك" للمستقبل
> 
> في االلهجة الخليجية يقولون" شتبي" كتابة" ايش تبي" ونحن نقول" شو بدك
> أو ايش بدك
> 
> هل هذا ما تقصده؟



أخي، أنا فلسطيني مثلك، لكني من غزة، القريبة من مصر، وفي لهجتنا أثر مصري واضح
ولست أدري أين أنت من فلسطين، لكن ربما منطقتكم لا تستعمل الحاء للدلالة على المستقبل، ولعلك من منطقة قريبة إلى مناطق الشمال الشامي -لبنان وسوريا، وأجد نفسي الآن غير قادرعلى تذكر ما إن كان أهل تلك المنطقة (شمال الشام) يستعملون الحاء للمستقبل، فلعلك مثلهم. وهذا لا ينقض بناء النظرية التي عندي في الأعلى، على الإطلاق. 

أما بالنسبة للمطقع الأخير من مشاركتك وما إن كانت هي ما أعني، فقطعاً لا. أخي، كلامي واضح. أنا أتحدث عن الخلفية التي أتت منها حروف ’طافية‘ في اللهجات العراقية والمصرية، وضربت لذلك الأمثلة ’دا‘ وها‘ وعزوتها لما وجدته في لهجتي الفلسطينية. لا دخل لنظريتي بـ"إيش تبي" (ألتي هي أصلاً: أي شيء تبغي، في اللسان الفصيح) و"شو بدك" (وهي بالفصحى: أي شي بودك). هذا موضوع آخر لا دخل له بكلامي في الأعلى، بارك الله فيك.


----------



## Arabic Guru

Silky_Sword said:


> أخي، أنا فلسطيني مثلك، لكني من غزة، القريبة من مصر، وفي لهجتنا أثر مصري واضح



يا أخي انت ما حددت من أي منطقة انت وقلت بالعموم " في لهجتنا" في أول مشاركة
على العموم حصل خير، ولا يحضرني الآن كلمات لها علاقة بنظريتك

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## akhooha

Silky_Sword said:


> ...
> (3) في المصرية يقولون: "هاقطعك" بمعنى ’سأقطعك‘، فما هي ’الهاء‘ تلك؟
> في الشامية الجنوبية (لهجتي) نقول: "راح أقطعك" أو "حاقطعك"،
> لكن المصريين خففوا الحاء إلى هاء لتسهيل النطق!...


المصريون يقولون الإثنين: "هاقطع" و"حاقطع"٠​


----------



## jawad-dawdi

ملاحظة أولى: منذ الصغر وأنا أسمع المصريين يقولون ح للدلالة على المستقبل .. هذا جعلني أستغرب أن أراهم يكتبون هـ بدل ح  

ملاحظة ثانية: أستغرب انغلاق المشارقة على أنفسهم .. وكأننا نحن في المغرب العربي نتكلم الصينية .. حتى أن البرامج المشرقية تضع ترجمة كتابية للمتحدثين باللهجة المغربية

مداخلة أولى: المسافة بين اللهجات أقرب من المسافة بين اللهجات من جهة والفصحلى من جهة ثانية

  مداخلة ثانية: نستعمل للدلالة على الحاضر في اللهجة المغربية ك وأصل هذا الكاف  قاعد

  ga3ed  

الموجودة في اللهجات الخليجية  

بقي منها في اللهجة المغربية حرفها الأول الذي أصبح تسهيلا للنطق كافا

مداخلة ثالثة: بحثت كثيرا عن معنى عم ولم أصل إلى شيء قبل الآن شكرا .. عمال هذه التي هي أصل عم يستعمل في اللهجة المغربية مرادف لها وهو خدام .. ولكنها لا تعوض الكاف بل تسبقه كما يحدث مع عمال تماما

مداخلة رابعة: في اللهجة الصعيدة المصرية .. يدل حرف ع على المستقبل وأصله أيضا من قاعد .. لم يبق منها إلا الحرف ما قبل الأخير​


----------



## Silky_Sword

أخي المغربي جواد، السلام عليكم

تغيير المصريين للحاء إلى هاء ليس بأغرب شيء في الموضوع، بل إن ’هضم‘ باقي أحرف كلمة ’راح‘ (للدلالة على المستقبل هنا) بحد ذاته مدهش  ولكن قلب الحاء هاء لا يوجب الاستغراب، لأن هذا ديدن العامة، كما قلبوا القاف إلى همزة (في معظم لهجات الشام ومصر)، والصاد إلى زاي (كما في اسم نبات ’الصعتر‘ الذي استحال إلى ’زعتر‘، وكما نطق الشوام لكلمة ’صغير‘ كـ’زغير‘)، بل والثاء تقلب تاء ربما جل الوقت! بل وهناك لهجة فلسطينية تقلب حرف الكاف إلى " تــْــشــَـاف "، وفي جزيرة العرب من يقلب الـ’تش‘ للدلالة على الأنثى (كما في كلمة: مدرستكِ -للأنثى- تصبح مدرستتش ومدرستتس -بالسين هذه المرة، لا الـ’تش‘!!! هههه

أما عن انغلاق المشارقة، فمردَّه بنظري إلى عدم تمكن المغاربيون من اختراق مجتمعاتنا إعلامياً، فحسب، عدا عن ذلك للبعد الجغرافي الذي جعل من سابع المستحيلات ذات يوم العثور على جزائري أو مغربي يعمل في الكويت أو قطر أو السعودية أو العراق أو سوريا، فنتعلم لهجته بالمخالطة

ولكن لهجتكم فعلاً جد صعبة ولم تألفها آذاننا بعد، رغم حديث الكثير من المشارقة ممن عاشروكم أن لهجاتكم سهلة لكنها تحتاج وقتاً

أما عن ’ك‘ بالمغرب للدلالة على المستقبل، فقد قرأت مرة أن أصلها من ’كاين‘ (كائن)، إلا أن يكون الأمر اختلط علي وأن المقصود وقتها كان ما يشبه في لهجة الشوام ’فيه‘ (بمعنى ’موجود‘) و’أكو‘ بالكويتية / العراقية (وأصلها من ’يكون‘)، فهل تقولون ’كاين‘ للشيء المتوفر / الموجود؟

لفتة جميلة بخصوص اللهجة الصعيدية  بوركت!
​



jawad-dawdi said:


> ملاحظة أولى: منذ الصغر وأنا أسمع المصريين يقولون ح للدلالة على المستقبل .. هذا جعلني أستغرب أن أراهم يكتبون هـ بدل ح
> 
> ملاحظة ثانية: أستغرب انغلاق المشارقة على أنفسهم .. وكأننا نحن في المغرب العربي نتكلم الصينية .. حتى أن البرامج المشرقية تضع ترجمة كتابية للمتحدثين باللهجة المغربية
> 
> مداخلة أولى: المسافة بين اللهجات أقرب من المسافة بين اللهجات من جهة والفصحلى من جهة ثانية
> 
> مداخلة ثانية: نستعمل للدلالة على الحاضر في اللهجة المغربية ك وأصل هذا الكاف  قاعد
> 
> ga3ed
> 
> الموجودة في اللهجات الخليجية
> 
> بقي منها في اللهجة المغربية حرفها الأول الذي أصبح تسهيلا للنطق كافا
> 
> مداخلة ثالثة: بحثت كثيرا عن معنى عم ولم أصل إلى شيء قبل الآن شكرا .. عمال هذه التي هي أصل عم يستعمل في اللهجة المغربية مرادف لها وهو خدام .. ولكنها لا تعوض الكاف بل تسبقه كما يحدث مع عمال تماما
> 
> مداخلة رابعة: في اللهجة الصعيدة المصرية .. يدل حرف ع على المستقبل وأصله أيضا من قاعد .. لم يبق منها إلا الحرف ما قبل الأخير​


----------



## jawad-dawdi

بالفعل نقول باللهجة المغربية (كاين) بمعنى موجود وأصلها (كائن) وهي فصيحة

في كتاب (فتح القَدير) لِلشَوكاني: ((أحلَلنا لَكَ أزواجَكَ: قالَ الـجُمهورُ: الـمُرادُ أحلَلنا لَكَ أزواجَك الكائِناتِ عِندَك))ء

أي الموجودات عندك​


----------

